# Any new/rare fishes introduced to the hobby?



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Any new species introduced lately? tetras? rasboras? corydoras? Please post any pictures if you do have any. I was kinda getting tired of looking at plants the other night lol. Anyways, if you do have any new, rare, unusual fish to share, feel free to post! =)


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

This is kinda tough to answer. Are looking for fish new to science? New to the hobby in general? (internationally) new to the American Hobby? There are a lot of discoveries, introductions, rediscoveries, and reintroductions, its not even funny. I'd suggest taking a look at rva.jp and feel your way thru the site (it's in Japanese) There are other Japanese sites that are specific to different genera, google your way to them. There are a number of German sites that are pretty good too, especially if you are looking for inverts. Another really good site/ forum is the Singapore based petfrd.com. They have some interesting stuff on there. 

Besides, this is a planted aquarium site... all that matters are Cardinal Tetras, German Blue Rams, SAEs, and Amano shrimp. hehe


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually, I've been thinking of creating a 'Fish Finder' where we can have information on all the fish/invertebrate species that can be kept within our planted aquariums/aquascapes.

It would be a great tool for aquascapers for browsing and picking out that perfect fish for their layout -- an often overlooked part of aquascaping.

Carlos


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

monocirrhus polyacanthus


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

HY511 tetra. 
I couldn't find any decent info on it. The guy at the store thought it was a hybrid.

Carlos, I think that is an excellent idea to have a planted tank, fish database.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

You can check out the pages devoted to "new fish" in the online Aquarama Magazine.

http://www.aquarama.com.sg/aquaramamagazine/index.html


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think a fishfinder is a GREAT idea. A well chosen fish can often add to an aquascape and bring character to a tank. This is a very overlooked aspect of the hobby. Poorly chosen fish can clash and detract from a planted tank's purpose, something I've noticed in my past judging experiences.

Great idea again Carlos.

Bailin Shaw
New England Aquatic Plant Society
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, there always a ton of new L-number Plecos coming out, and I've also been seeing many different species of Betta's and things like Rasboras that you really haven't seen in the hobby before.

Carlos, the "planted tank fish finder" is a great idea! I'd be happy to help as time allows.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen or own Sparkling Gouramis. They might go by the name of Pygmy as well. They had a pic of them in TFH and their colors were amazing.
I've seen the croaking gourmai but they lack color.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

All right, we will begin discussion upon how to create the "Planted Tank Fish Finder." I already have plenty of sources for great photos of fish. I think we will follow the Plant Finder format, but using fish! 

Don't expect it to come real soon, though. Not until the contest is over. It may not come at all. It all depends on time, focusing on what we already have, etc.

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Has anyone seen or own Sparkling Gouramis. They might go by the name of Pygmy as well. They had a pic of them in TFH and their colors were amazing.
> I've seen the croaking gourmai but they lack color.


My friend who is also a member here has Sparkling gouramis, and when I went to visit her a few weeks ago I got to see them in person. They even had some cute little fry swimming around in the tank. 

Neonfish3, those are some very attractive fish. I bet they look great in the planted tank. 

ja_, is that something like a leaf fish? It looks cool.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Tetratech/HOC. I have two sparkling gouramies in my 20G. they are cuttently quite young I believe (not yet 1" in length). but they are already displaying impressive irridescence and are beginning to develop some red tinge t their fins. If I can snatch a camera from someone I can sed you a pic.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a pair of sparkling gouramis as well, but then they just died. I paid a hefty 99 cents each. I don't think it is the tank because I have a group of Sundanio axelrodi which are supposed to be very delicate and they are doing great.

Sundania axelrodi (sometimes called Rasbora axelrodi) are a very cool new fish
Also, many new Microrasbora and small Rasbora species are becoming available to hobbyists and some are very small and colorful.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

JanS said:


> My friend who is also a member here has Sparkling gouramis, and when I went to visit her a few weeks ago I got to see them in person. They even had some cute little fry swimming around in the tank.
> 
> Neonfish3, those are some very attractive fish. I bet they look great in the planted tank.
> 
> ja_, is that something like a leaf fish? It looks cool.


yes it is south american leaf fish


----------

